# Mail:comment changer son entête d'expéditeur ?



## photobruno (18 Décembre 2003)

Je possède une adresse de domaine en .com et je peux me faire réexpédier mon courrier adressé
à par exemple: coocoo...@mondomaine.com, à mon adresse mail ordinaire coocoo...@wanadoo.fr pour pouvoir récupérer mes e-mails.
Jusque là pas de problème mais lorsque je rédige mais e-mail avec Mail je n'ai le choix que de l'expédier
depuis coocoo..@wanadoo.fr; comment faire pour que la personne qui reçoive mon e-mail puisse avoir l'expéditeur qui correspond à mon nom de domaine ?
Si j'essaye de créer un autre compte je ne peux que remettre les bon identifiants car je n'ai que l'adresse Wanadoo
et que Mail n'accepte pas deux noms différents pour la même adresse.
J'espère ne pas avoir été trop compliqué à suivre...
A+


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

Normalement, tu peux créer un deuxième compte identique au premier en changeant juste le paramètre "adresse e-mail" non ?


----------



## photobruno (18 Décembre 2003)

Et bien non, si je change juste l'adresse, Mail me dit que c'est déjà utilisé par un autre compte et en insistant je viens de perdre tous mes mails.
J'avais une sauvegarde de début novembre mais j'en ai quand même perdu pas mal


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

Remarque c'est normal, sinon il te relèverai tous tes mails en double.

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est mettre un serveur pop bidon dans la deuxième adresse (l'essentiel est pour toi l'envoi, c'est bien ça ?) et ne pas l'inclure dans la réception automatique de nouveau messages.


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2003)

Dans la case "adresse électronique" tu mets les deux adresses séparées par des virgules et HOP il te propose les deux dans le menu comptes quand tu composes un nouveau mail.
C'est pas au point dans la mesure où tu ne peux pas faire de même avec le "nom complet", mais c'est déjà ça


----------



## photobruno (18 Décembre 2003)

OK merci c'est simple et ça marche


----------

